# CorelDraw - Von Bild Textpfad erstellen



## volleimer (22. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir ein paar Aufkleber drucken lassen. Jedoch benötigt der Herr der das drucken soll eine Vektor Grafik.

Nun stehe ich vor dem Problem, eine Gif-Datei, welche den gewünschten Schriftzug enthält, ins Corel Draw zu importieren. Der Text sollte dann als Pfad vorliegen.

Ich habe bisher leider nur mit Photoshop gearbeitet. Kann mir jemand mit CorelDraw weiter helfen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MeisterEmerald (23. Januar 2005)

Nun, hier findest Du schon mal etwas darüber. Für die Corel-Draw Basics am besten im Program F1 drücken, dort wird geholfen


----------



## volleimer (26. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

leider braucht man für Corel Trace eine Quelldatei mit hoher Auflösung. Die habe ich aber nicht  :-( 

Ich habe es bisher auch prima geschaft Schriften ohne Rundungen nachzuzeichnen. Bei den mit den Rundungen bin ich gescheitert!

Die zwei Schriftzüge brauche ich noch schlicht und einfach in weiss:










Für weitere Hilfe bin ich also dankbar! Gesucht habe auch schon viel, nur wirklich weitergeholfen haben die Resultate bisher nicht.

Gruß,
Uwe


----------



## dwsklee (29. Januar 2005)

Brauche mehr Info über Dein Gif oder schicke es einfach mal rüber


----------

